# Spouse IELTS & Australian Branch bumba



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

my EOI got successful on 25th October, 2011 which i submitted on 29th July,2011. My spouse seat for IELTS on August 2009 whose 2 years validity is expire now ... but when i apply for EOI it was valid... now should my spouse seat for IELTS again?

we are supposed to submit our ITA to New Delli but within 3months we are moving to Australia. Is it possible to submit ITA to Australia instead of NewDelli? what is the step by step process ... whem should i inform ?? which Australian branch process SMP application??

Please do help of anyone have any idea.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bumba said:


> my EOI got successful on 25th October, 2011 which i submitted on 29th July,2011. My spouse seat for IELTS on August 2009 whose 2 years validity is expire now ... but when i apply for EOI it was valid... now should my spouse seat for IELTS again?
> 
> we are supposed to submit our ITA to New Delli but within 3months we are moving to Australia. Is it possible to submit ITA to Australia instead of NewDelli? what is the step by step process ... whem should i inform ?? which Australian branch process SMP application??
> 
> Please do help of anyone have any idea.


What visa are you going to Australia on? If it's a residents visa, you can work and live in NZ anyway!


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> What visa are you going to Australia on? If it's a residents visa, you can work and live in NZ anyway!


Nop, i am going there with student visa because after my study i want to settle in New Zealand

anyone please help me with this issue???


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bumba said:


> Nop, i am going there with student visa because after my study i want to settle in New Zealand
> 
> anyone please help me with this issue???


I think you can submit it through the Australian visa office - I think all NZ offices anywhere in the world are considered a little bit of NZ soil abroad!

Best bet - ask them directly!


----------

